# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی زبان وادبيات ارمنی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی زبان وادبيات ارمنی







دیباچه:


هدف تربیت افرادی است که برای انجام وظیفه معلمی زبان وادبیات ارمنی به دانش‌آموزان مدارس خاص ارامنه شهرهای تهران، اصفهان، تبریز، اراک، شاهین‌شهر واهواز  کارآیی کافی را داشته باشند. مراکز جذب فارغ‌التحصیلان در مدارس خاص  ارامنه و مؤسسات فرهنگی مذهبی ارامنه می‌‌باشد.گفتنی است که امکان پذیرفتن  داوطلب غیرارمنی دراین رشته بسیار محدود است. به همین دلیل انتخاب این  رشته، به داوطلبان غیرارمنی توصیه نمی‌شود.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس اصلی و تخصصی:


زبان  ارمنی مقدماتی (خواندن و درک مفاهیم)، صرف زبان ارمنی، نحو زبان ارمنی،  املا نویسی زبان ارمنی، مقدمات ارمنی قدیم‌(گرابار)، مقدمه‌ای بر ادبیات  ارمنی، فنون، صناعات و انواع ادبی، تاریخ ارمنستان، خواندن و درک مفاهیم  پیشرفته، اصول و مقدمات ترجمه، ترجمه  مقدماتی، آیین‌ نگارش زبان ارمنی، مکتب‌های ادبی، ادبیات قدیم ارمنی (نظم و  نثر)،‌ دستور زبان ارمنی قدیم، قرائت زبان ارمنی قدیم (متون کتاب مقدس و  سایر متون تاریخی و مذهبی)، ترجمه پیشرفته (ترجمه  متون اسلام و سایر متون مذهبی)، آواشناسی ارمنی (واج‌شناسی)، دستور  پیشرفته زبان ارمنی، جمله‌سازی پیشرفته زبان ارمنی، تاریخ زبان ارمنی،  ‌تاریخ فرهنگ ارمنی،‌ ادبیات میانه ارمنی (نظم و نثر)، ادبیات جدید ارمنی  (نظم و نثر)، ادبیات عامیانه ارمنی (ادبیات شفاهی)، انشای ادبی، تاریخ  ارامنه در ایران، تفسیر متون ادبی نثر، تفسیر متون ادبی نظم، منابع تاریخی  ارمنی درباره ایران، لغت‌شناسی ارمنی، تاریخ فرهنگ ارمنی،‌ ادبیات معاصر  ارمنی (نظم و نثر)، اصول و روش تحقیق همراه با تحقیق عملی.



*

----------

